# Problem with $50 Rebate



## S Schultz (Oct 3, 2003)

Just wanted to share my experience that I had this morning -- not sure if this is a common thing??

I purchased a factory renewed Series 2 a couple months ago. This was eligible for the $50 rebate offer. I sent in all the required paperwork as well as the UPC code from the box. As a dummy, I made copies of everything except the UPC code, as it wouldn't go through my printer/copy machine.

I received a postcard in the mail yesterday stating that my rebate was denied -- "invalid UPC code". This morning before I left for work, I tried to call the rebate center. I sat on hold for over 10 minutes -- I finally hung up as I had to leave. I called again from work. Good thing I wasn't too busy -- I sat on hold 34 minutes this time (I looked at the timer on my phone) before someone answered. I thought it was interesting that this was the TiVo rebate information center (nothing more). Is there that many rebate problems that I had to sit on hold for 34 minutes??

Now the fun begins. I nicely explained my situation expecting to get some sort of satisfaction. Guess what, I received none -- no apology, no nothing. I was told that my UPC code was not invalid, but that it was not with my rebate form. I was told the only thing they could do would be to pull my rebate submission forms from the storage files, and that I could call back in 10 days to see if they found my UPC code. I asked if I could please get a call back as I didn't have time to sit on the phone for a half hour again on hold only to be told that you couldn't find it again. I was rudely informed that "sir this is an inbound call center only, and I was on hold for so long because, well it is the season". Now I bacame a little rude (I usually don't do that on the phone), but I really felt like I was being taken advantage of. There was no sympathy at all -- it's almost like she could care less what happened, or if I ever receive my $50. At the end of the conversation, I basically told her "thanks for nothing" and I hung up.

So I guess I'll call back in 10 days and see if anything was done. After that conversation, I'd be surprised if she even ordered the file to be pulled. Assuming that they lost my UPC code from my envelope, do you think I stand a chance of receiving my money?? I realize it's only $50, but that rebate did push me over the edge to actually order the TiVo. I do love the thing so far, but I tell you what, after today it really leaves a bad taste in my mouth!!

Anyone else had a similar problem, and if so, what came about of it???

Thanks for listening,

Scott
Tacoma, WA


----------



## Rcrew (Jan 3, 2002)

Only $50? That would be over my threshold of being upset. Wait the 10 days, call back and hopefully it'll be fixed.

Good Luck.


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

This is why I _never_ _EVER_ purchase things because they have a rebate. I honestly _hate_ rebates, and it's never a factor when I purchase something. If it's not at the price I like without the rebate, I simply don't purhase it. Rebates are too much of a hassle sometimes.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Shoot a Private Message to TiVoOpsMgr - he's been very helpful to people that have had problems with their rebates.

I'm sorry to say that the treatment you received is very common at these rebate houses. They hire people for the lowest possible wage and, not surprisingly, the type of 'service' you received is typical.

Even if they can't find your UPC, I do believe that in the past a specific page of the TiVo instruction manual has been allowed instead, so even though you don't have a copy, you may still have adequate proof.

If all else fails you can file a complaint with the FTC. I had to do that for a rebate from Philips some time ago, and the complaint (and many, many more like it) resulted in Philips getting into a fair amount of trouble with the FTC. I was paid very late, but I was paid.

I hope it works out.


----------



## rseligman (Dec 5, 2000)

Oddly, I have actually had good experiences communicating with rebate houses via email. They even accept scanned images of forms/UPCs via email. Every time I've emailed something, I've received a response the same day telling me that my submission was successfully processed.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes, I always scan all materials, including UPC when doing rebates. On my last computer purchase, they lost my stuff and I had to resubmit. Fortunately I was prepared (see above), and I got my rebate.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Mr. Schultz, sorry to hear about your difficulties. Please send me a private message with your information and we'll investigate.


----------



## Lilly963 (Oct 1, 2003)

Did this get resolved for you? I'm having the same problem (got the same postcard). I originally contacted the rebate center two weeks ago; just called again and was told it would take another week to research.

Lilly


----------



## bellwether (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm sitting in the same boat at the momet, got the post card two days ago and just sat down to call...phone up to my ear, listening to the all operators are busy, been fifteen minutes, glad I used my time wisely and came here for some ammo. we shall see....


----------



## bellwether (Sep 30, 2003)

ok, after twenty five minutes of holding, one minute of "So what you are saying is that you sent in the only original of the UPC you had?" Holding for another five minutes, Carie anne told me that they would have to pull my info from the warehouse (am I the only one imaging a huge warehouse full of tivo upc's?) and I should call back in ten days. I then asked if i could scan and email her the upc in the back of my installation guide, she said no that wouldn't be accepted because it wasn't from the box. My reply was "well I already tried to send you the original from the box and that wasn't too successful was it?"
So I will sit for ten days and call her back at her extention.
her parting words of wisdom "don't call on mondays then you won't have to wait so long on hold."


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)




----------



## BigFarnz (Feb 24, 2002)

Wow, guess what? I received the same post card this past Friday. I immediately picked up the phone, waited about 5 minutes, and explained to the rep that I had sent in everything that was required. She stated that the UPC code was NOT in the envelope. I explained to her, that I bought the unit directly from TiVo and that before I send in the UPC, I posted a message here for confirmation that I was indeed sending in everything correctly. She then proceeded to tell me where the UPC code was located on the box. I informed her, not only did I send the UPC but also all of the other codes on the box and explained again that I bought it directly from TiVo and that she should be able to look that up in the system for proof. She placed me on hold for a couple of minutes and came back and stated that the rebate check would be sent out in 2-3 weeks. I just wanted to share my experience with you, I guess I lucked out and talked to someone who either knew what they were doing or had empathy for my situation. I also only bought this because of the rebate. I have been a series 1 user for years and upgraded because I could get the unit at 199.99 after rebate. Good Luck!


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Folks, we're working with our rebate center to understand what's going on here. In the meantime, if you are having trouble with UPC codes and the rebate, can you please e-mail me ([email protected]) your name, address, phone, e-mail address, and 15-digit TiVo Service Number?

(You can PM me too, but I slightly prefer e-mails since they're easier for me to work with.)

Please accept our apologies for the inconvenience. We intend to get to the bottom of this and make sure that everyone who is qualified for the rebate will get their money. Thanks for choosing TiVo.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Note that despite the "TiVo" greeting, these rebate services handle many different companies. They get a message on their screen telling them what greeting to use based on what number the call is coming in on.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 16, 2003)

Why not just lower the price? I hate rebates......


----------



## mikestanley (Apr 20, 2002)

Why not lower the price? Because Tivo, like every other company that does rebates, is counting on as many people as possible not going through the rebate hassle. Here's a quote from a site I came up with doing a Google search:



> You may have asked yourself if the companies are going to give you the money anyway, why don't they just temporarily reduce the price, or have an instant coupon? Well the companies still want you to pay for the full price so that the money you pay will have a positive effect on their public financial statements. They also use the period between when you purchase the product with the rebate, and when they send you the rebate check to have that money circulating through their company. Not only do they get the benefit of money circulating in their company, but they're betting that less than 50% of all the rebates they offer will ever be fulfilled. If it's something like a $5 rebate they expect the response. to be around 15%. That means they're betting on keeping a lot of their money. Most of the time these companies offering the rebates don't process the rebates themselves; everything concerning rebates is outsourced. These outsourced rebate fulfillment companies often promise a certain response rate to the company offering the rebate. If response is higher than they've analyzed then they might try to disqualify as many people as necessary to keep the fulfilled rate around what they quoted. Most of the time the excuse used is that the UPC or other proof of purchase was not included with the rebate form *cough* (Intuit TurboTax and Quicken rebates). If you didn't make copies of whatever they claim you didn't send in, then there's not much you can do. If you have these copies then you can shove them in their face and get your rebate. If you document everything, keep copies, and follow the rules exactly, then you will be able to get your rebate fulfilled 99% of the time you try. 95% of the time you shouldn't have trouble with your rebates, but you want to be prepared when you do have trouble so you won't lose out on any of your money.


Basically if Tivo wanted to sell their stuff for $50 less they could, but not only are they getting the use of your $50 for the time that they have it - they get all the money from the people who don't bother with the rebate or - as seems oddly similar to what this site is saying above - the clearinghouse is starting to "disqualify" people already.

Rebates suck. Just know that going in - if Tivo or any other company wanted to sell their product for the price after rebate they could do it - but why would they if they have stats to show they don't have to?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Folks, we have an update on this issue. For customers with refurb units, there was a problem with some UPC codes. We are working with the rebate center to make sure that the issue is resolved as quickly as possible with a minimum of hassle. Our deep apologies for anyone who has so far been inconvenienced. We will work to approve your rebates as quickly as we can.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

I agree rebates suck and I wish TiVo didn't use them and just kept the price low.
I even had to follow up with TiVo on the automatic submission-less paperless HMO Rebate to get my money!


----------



## BuckMaster (Dec 5, 2003)

OK I bought a Tivo today at Best Buy. 
TiVo Series2 Digital Video Recorder with 40-Hour Capacity and USB Connectivity - Model: R240040

They print out the rebate form for you. I did some research and seen Tivo has the folloiwng on there website.

Rebate Pre-qualification
To pre-qualify and receive your rebate faster, follow these three (3) simple steps: 
Enter your TiVo Service Number (TSN) in the space below and hit Check TSN to determine rebate qualification. 
Complete and print the barcoded submission form. 
Mail all required items in one envelope to the address listed on the form. 
Step 1 of 3: Enter your TiVo Service Number 
TiVo Service Number (TSN): 

So I thought cool this might help get my rebate back faster. I seen on the reciept: Tivo Service and the number XXXXXXXX. So I enter it and says this rebate is invalid!? For that matter Ive typed every number on the receipt and no go?


I'm I missing something here? Of course I can just mail in the rebate/receipt and bar code ect. But just curious from read this thread if its going to get rejected?


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BuckMaster _
> *OK I bought a Tivo today at Best Buy.
> TiVo Series2 Digital Video Recorder with 40-Hour Capacity and USB Connectivity - Model: R240040
> 
> ...


Me too-- bought the same model for the in-laws. I believe the cashier used her scanner to hit the TSN on the box, so that it would be entered on the rebate form. It sounds like they may have scanned the wrong barcode if the number on your receipt was only 8 digits (based on your XXXXXXXX above). It should be something like 12-16 digits-- check the box itself for the number. (I think it also shows up during Guided Setup so that you can call & activate.)

I'd check myself, but my wife is watching ER right now, and the new one is stashed away in the basement, away from the eyes of my 5-yr-old, who probably couldn't keep it secret from Grandma & Grandpa! (and I'm too lazy to get off the couch!)

Tim


----------



## BuckMaster (Dec 5, 2003)

Well that will be a problem then. If I mail the rebate in and if Best Buy did put the wrong number even if the see its the right model and has the $50.00 off rebate they'll probaby reject it. I would hate to wait till after Christmas to install and view the code if like what you say is correct. When Id like to mail it now and save 3-4 weeks time. I think I might just call them I need to activte it anyways. I know you can do it online but I think I'll call me.

BTW the Tivo box has a 15 digit code "Tivo Serial Number" but that didnt take either. The only other thing I can think of is maybe when they enter the code at best buy it may take 24-48 hours to show up on there site maybe.

Thanks!


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

The TSN is also in the manual. Also available on System Information screen.

I taped my UPC to the receipt, which was 8.5 x 11"--kind of hard to lose.


----------



## BuckMaster (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks ThreeSoFar, I'll open the box and look in the manual for it.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

I think they quit putting it on the manual. Just look on the back of the TiVo itself.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

It is on the box, also, if you still have that. But easiest is to use the SysInfo screen.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

Just checked my in-laws' gift's box (and the receipt, and my own Series 1). The TSN is 15 digits, in the form xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx (on the Sys Info screen). The rebate site expects it without dashes. I entered the Series 2 (gift) TSN of 240-0000-xxxx-xxxx (without the dashes), and it confirmed it as valid. Make sure you're using zeroes, and not the letter "O".

Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

BUT there can be letters in it...8 and B get mixed up sometimes.


----------



## BuckMaster (Dec 5, 2003)

Just a FYI. I tried again today to enter the 15 digit code and it took!  

Next question is on the Best Buy receipt it says to make a clear copy of the UPC code. If you remove it or loose it it the TIVO cant be returned for any reason. Now just from rumers Im scared to mail in a copy of the CPU bar code because they might want the orginal even thought it says clearly on the receipt to make a CLEAR copy and send it it? Of course I'll make copies everything I send in reguardless. Your thought?

Thanks!


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Make a clear copy without damaging the box at all (bring the whole box to Staples or whatever). Use that.


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

Schultz,

Where are you at on the rebate? I got my postcard yesterday telling me my UPC was invalid. I did see the post about the rebate issues with the refurbed units.

RM



> _Originally posted by S Schultz _
> *Just wanted to share my experience that I had this morning -- not sure if this is a common thing??
> 
> I purchased a factory renewed Series 2 a couple months ago. This was eligible for the $50 rebate offer. I sent in all the required paperwork as well as the UPC code from the box. As a dummy, I made copies of everything except the UPC code, as it wouldn't go through my printer/copy machine.
> ...


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I bought a wireless router and adapter at the same time as I got my TiVo and I sent in all the rebates at the same time, around the end of October/beginning of November. I received my rebates for the router and the adapter, but not for the TiVo yet. After hearing the stories on here, I'm just waiting for my post-card that says I have an invalid UPC.

Fortunately, I was burned once and learned my lesson. I bought a CD/RW drive for $80 with a $20 rebate and a $30 rebate. I got the $20 rebate from Best Buy but the $30 rebate never came. I don't recall the company off the top of my head, but I sent at least three emails that were never returned and I left two voice mails that were never returned and when I called Best Buy just looking for some help reaching the company, they did nothing and when I sent Best Buy a letter stating how I was disappointed they would partner with such an unreliable company, they sent me a letter saying that the rebate was offered by the manufacturer and they weren't going to give me the $30.

Note, I never asked Best Buy for the $30. I was just pissed they weren't doing anything to help me as the manufacturerer wanted nothing to do with me. To this day (over a year later) I've never received that rebate and of course I never made copies before sending it out.

I have lat least three copies of my TiVo rebate filed away for safekeeping.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zevida _
> *To this day (over a year later) I've never received that rebate and of course I never made copies before sending it out.*


If it was a manufacturer's rebate, then deal with them. First lookup the CEO and send him a letter. He'll never see it, but such things always get a higher level person involved. I've done this three three times with three different companies and always received what I was due.

If that doesn't work, then file a complaint with the FTC and copy the CEO.

You might not get your rebate, but if they're making a habit of denying legit claims, then there are likely to be other complaints. Enough complaints and the FTC might get involved.


----------



## slojss (Sep 9, 2003)

I just received one of the cards myself...and was furious. I figured it wasn't TiVo but yet another one of the problems common with rebate houses. I did copy the barcodes that I sent in (one of the few times I've actually done that) and was planning to fire off a complaint to TiVo. I had the copy of the codes sent in and photos of the box showing that there are NO other barcodes on it ready to go when I thought I'd check the forum. It's great to see that TiVo is working on the problem.

I'll keep watching here to see what steps we need to get what was promised to us on the company site.

Thanks to all for providing this great resource for information (and for a place to "vent" lol)


----------



## mdh (Nov 2, 2002)

Did anyone actually get a rebate for a Pioneer 810 unit?

I also go the "bad UPC" postcard for my Pioneer request (not only did I include the UPC, but I even preconfirmed eligibility on the TiVo web site to be sure the Pioneer qualified).

Did anyone else notice that they also changed the Terms & Conditions on us?
The original offer (printed from the TiVo web) says resubmissions must be postmarked by 4/30/04, but the postcard says "by Jan 2, 2004".
(I wonder if this and the UPC codes they were checking was from an earlier rebate program?)

I sent email to [email protected] last weekend with no reply.

Oh well. Its their loss. Not only will I not believe their rebates in future, but the $50 was due be spent on HMO.

Mark


----------



## Krellis (Mar 27, 2003)

I pre-qualified on their site for my DVR-57H, it said I was all set, and I haven't gotten ANYTHING... the web site says my submission isn't even found. I did wait a while after pre-qualifying before I sent in my materials, but I'm still well within the window of the offer, so I wouldn't think they'd expire the pre-qualification. Bummer.


----------



## T_Maniac (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slojss _
> * It's great to see that TiVo is working on the problem.
> 
> I'll keep watching here to see what steps we need to get what was promised to us on the company site.
> *


 Well, I won't say that Tivo is working on this! So far, I sent two seperate emails to TivoOpsMgr and haven't heard anything! My first one was almost two weeks ago!

So far, TiVo hasn't done anything, not even answer my email. At this rate they'll just keep stringing me along until after the rebate has expired!


----------



## Lilly963 (Oct 1, 2003)

I successfully prequalified my rebate online, too, and still got one of those postcards. I haven't rec'd any updates on my rebate submission from the Tivo Ops Manager and am trying to be patient and believe that they are working on the situation ... however, the $50 rebate was the enticement that pushed me to replace my old unit now and I could really use that cash.

Can anyone from Tivo help us out? Is it a problem with the "refub" unit ID numbers or is it something else?

Thank you in advance -
Lilly


----------



## bellwether (Sep 30, 2003)

After a follow up call last Thursday the rebate house assured me that my check was in the mail lol, 
I had my doubts based on the number of disclaimers they gave me about the length of time it would take to reissue the check "IF" the check didn't arrive...

Imagine my surprise when today in the mail arrives my TiVo rebate check.
Hang in there, hope is just a phone call away.
And thanks TiVo ops mgr for your behind the scenes help, it is appreciated!


----------



## slojss (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T_Maniac _
> *Well, I won't say that Tivo is working on this! So far, I sent two seperate emails to TivoOpsMgr and haven't heard anything! My first one was almost two weeks ago!
> 
> So far, TiVo hasn't done anything, not even answer my email. At this rate they'll just keep stringing me along until after the rebate has expired! *


So I guess I won't expect to hear anything back soon <sigh>. I think I'll wait a few days, then give the rebate center a call just to rattle the cage a little. Have you tried calling them since emailing TivoOpsMgr?

If they botch this up, I'll just eBay the system and go with the DVR that Charter is introducing in January.

Jim


----------



## filmusa (Jan 5, 2002)

ALWAYS ALWAYS MAKE A COPY BEFORE SENDING ANYTHING TO A REBATE HOUSE

IM THE KING OF REBATES, my company buys alot of computer related materials for our web hosting company

making a copy of everything you mail and keeping a file folder of them 

in 

REBATES SUBMITTED
REBATES RECIEVED
REBATES DENIED
REBATES RESUBMITTED

is the best method

REBATES ARE GREAT espically if you end up getting the item for FREE (minus 37 cents and price of TAX you paid and copies you make) but if I can get a $100 item for $3-5 dollars, so be it. or even a HARD DRIVE for $100 instead of $250, im all for it. 

The main thing and the thing I think most people from what I read on here, dont do is make a COPY of their submission!

thats crazy to even think you wouldnt.


----------



## T_Maniac (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by filmusa _
> *ALWAYS ALWAYS MAKE A COPY BEFORE SENDING ANYTHING TO A REBATE HOUSE
> *


 Luckily, I did make a copy. I even took the extra step of scanining it in to my computer. I sent the scanned file to TivoOpsMgr. Nothing! (I also took the option of sending in a "clear copy" of the UPC. So, I can make copies of the original UPC all day long!)

It would be nice to know what is happening! Why not send an update to everyone here?!


----------



## filmusa (Jan 5, 2002)

the bottom line is that with a copy you have proof to take legal ramifications if you want. 

you have proof and they have the burden to proof they are not at fault 


you can sue for the rebate plus legal fees and add unjustified interest they are keeping past the 8-12 weeks they promised and of course, emotional distress for 1 million. lol

but again you have proof on your side, thats what matters

whats even better is a proof of mail date like receipt or tracking number, then they have nothing to hide behind.

Rebate houses make money too if they deny a rebate request. Like a bonus for doing diligent work on making sure the customer F'ed up. 

too many people dont know what a UPC is.

bottom line, 

1. make a copy always if rebate is more than $15 (IMO)
2. get a tracking method for items over $50
3. make a copy or digital scan of anything. 


as are all lucky no one got involved with

CYBERREBATE.com


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Folks, my apologies for lack of communication. I'm very behind in my e-mail. I will be catching up soon and contacting those who wrote me. I have spent some time working with the rebate team and the rebate center, and the bad news is that there were some operational issues involving UPC codes that affected some customers who applied for the rebate. While the majority of applicants weren't rejected, the good news is that we've straightened out the process, and are working through the rejections to make sure that they're reprocessed. If you wrote me, you should soon be receiving some e-mail with your updated status.

While I can't promise that checks will arrive before December 25th (due to the rebate center's normal processing overhead), I can say that we will work with the rebate center to expedite the checks as quickly as possible.

We apologize for any inconvenience you have experienced during the TiVo
rebate submission process.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## S Schultz (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow, I started this thread and haven't checked back in a while. Looks like I was definitely not the only one with this problem!!! 

Update: I called the rebate center back on December 10th. I was told that the factory refurbed units were shipped without the correct UPC code on the box. They never really apologized for any inconvenience, but said that my rebate would be honored, but would take about 4 weeks to receive the check. Mistakes happen -- looks like the problem is resolved.

Isn't it funny though that all those rebate denial cards were sent out (think of all those that don't even know about this site to complain on!!) and the rebate center didn't clue in that there might be an internal problem???

I noticed one post that said you have received your check. Any others yet??

Also, TiVoOpsMgr, thanks for reading these posts and looking in to problems as they arise. I didn't hear back from you, but it looks like you took our concerns and helped get to the bottom of the problem!!

Scott


----------



## filmusa (Jan 5, 2002)

im impressed with tivoOPSmgr

i wish every rebate house has a person like that


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

I broke out in a cold sweat this morning when I could not locate the postcard from the rebate center!

When I got to work Wednesday morning I called the rebate center at about 8:50AM EST. Waited about 4 seconds befiore someone anwsered the phone! I almost fell out of my chair.

The rebate specialist looked up my information...Verified that the UPC code on my refurbed Tivo was good to go & told me that a check would be mailed out! I DID NOT have to resend the info. with the rebate card!

Believe it or not I got better service from the Rebate center than the TivoOpps person! I sent him one Email an then followed up with a PM about 3 Biz. days later........No responce!

Hey TivoOpps, What gives?

Hang in their folks! I'll give a follow-up if/when the check arrives!

RObert McHenry
Concord, NH



> _Originally posted by bellwether _
> *After a follow up call last Thursday the rebate house assured me that my check was in the mail lol,
> I had my doubts based on the number of disclaimers they gave me about the length of time it would take to reissue the check "IF" the check didn't arrive...
> 
> ...


----------



## T_Maniac (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiVoOpsMgr _
> *Folks, my apologies for lack of communication. I'm very behind in my e-mail. I will be catching up soon and contacting those who wrote me. I have spent some time working with the rebate team and the rebate center, and the bad news is that there were some operational issues involving UPC codes that affected some customers who applied for the rebate. While the majority of applicants weren't rejected, the good news is that we've straightened out the process, and are working through the rejections to make sure that they're reprocessed. If you wrote me, you should soon be receiving some e-mail with your updated status.
> 
> While I can't promise that checks will arrive before December 25th (due to the rebate center's normal processing overhead), I can say that we will work with the rebate center to expedite the checks as quickly as possible.
> ...


 Well, now at least we know that someone is working this issue and that we'll be hearing something very soon if we sent an email to TivoOpsMgr. I can understand the flood of emails that you must have to go through on a daily basis. It's just good to get an update every once in a while.

THANK YOU, Stephen!

I look forward to hearing from you soon.

BTW - Stephen isn't just a Rebate Warehouse liason. He is the Director of Service Operations for Tivo. Still!, we do appreciate all his help!


----------



## mikel51 (Dec 18, 2003)

I had the same problem. I called the center and they gave me the "it will take 10 working days to dig up your record--call back."


----------



## Lilly963 (Oct 1, 2003)

Yahoo!! Just went out and checked the mail ... and there it was! (Actually it came either today or yesterday; been home with the flu and didn't even get out to check the mail yesterday). Think I'll take my husband out for dinner once we both stop sneezing, lol.

Just want to say THANK YOU to the Ops Mgr for following up on this issue for all of us; he must have gotten buried in emails over this! Tivo is very fortunate to have someone as customer service minded as he is.

Happy holidays everyone, hope your checks arrive soon, too. 


Lilly


----------



## S Schultz (Oct 3, 2003)

OK, just a quick update since I started this thread almost a month ago. I received my rebate check in the mail today.

Scott


----------



## JaysTeri (Jan 13, 2004)

We're having a problem with the whole UPC code thing.

We ordered our Tivo from Amazon and it was left by our front door in the rain. By the time we got home and found it, the box was soaked! (We were just glad it wasn't stolen!) After checking to make sure the unit was okay, we threw the wet box away.....never thinking about the fact that the UPC code was on the box! UGH!!

So, I've emailed TivoOpsMgr with all my information to see if there is anything else that would be acceptable. No response. 

Anyone else have a similar problem?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by S Schultz _
> *OK, just a quick update since I started this thread almost a month ago. I received my rebate check in the mail today.
> 
> Same here! I saw on the web site that the check was mailed 12/24biut I guess due to the holiday mail I got it 1/6/04.
> ...


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Just got ours as well.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by filmusa _
> *the bottom line is that with a copy you have proof to take legal ramifications if you want.
> 
> you have proof and they have the burden to proof they are not at fault
> ...


I have been denied many rebates in the past for stupid stuff like "NO UPC" even though it was stapled to the form. Why it pisses me off is because I actually work for a rebate center. The only reason I bring this up is because of what filmusa said above. If you are sending in a rebate the least you should do is put delivery confirmation on it for $3. I do this just to make sure it arrives.

The next important thing is to read the form carefully. Make sure you include everything it says. All our forms state "COMPLETED FORM, COPY OF RECEIPT AND ACTUAL UPC CODE CUT FROM BOX" so it should be simple, right? Wrong. The UPC code is the most messed up part of the rebate, either the customer doesn't include it or just photocopies it even though it says ORIGINAL CUT FROM BOX. I get so many customers saying "I sent the reciept, it proves I bought it!" and I have to say "Yes it does, but without the UPC cut from the box we don't know if you are buying them, sending in for $100 rebate then returning the item." The scammers have made it so every rebate we do must include the ORIGINAL UPC CODE or no rebate. I bring this up because if you get a rebate that requires this (like Palm, Logitech, 3COM etc which we handle) then having copies of what you submitted will do you no good because you wouldn't be able to resubmit with ORIGINAL UPC as the forms state. This really sucks for honest customers who might have their submission lost in the mail and can't resend because they no longer have the ORIGINAL UPC.

My advice is to always send with delivery confirmation because maybe a rebate center could help you then. You just saying "hey I sent it 4 months ago" with no proof will get you no where.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Just a quick question for those of you that have received your rebate check or at least find yourselves in the system. My delivery confirmation shows it was delivered on 1/07/2004 and today is 1/13/2004 and I was just wondering if I should be seen in the system yet or if there is a few weeks or so in between them receiving the submission and it showing in the system? I know for my rebate center is can be anywhere from a couple weeks to a month so just wondering if this is the same? 

Also,


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Anyone know?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Having just gone through this - you cannot put delivery confirmation on a letter. The cheapest option with confirmation is Certified Mail, which is $2.30 in addition to postage. I agree that for rebates of $50 and above, it's worthwhile.

I'm currently steamed at Staples' rebate center, which consistently rejects my submissions saying no UPC was attached. The last time, the postcard came back indicating the wrong rebate - but then a few days later I got the check. They did it to me again just last week - unfortunately I had not made a copy of this one. It was $10 and I guess I'll have to eat it.

Always make a photocopy of ALL rebate materials before submission.

Regarding the TiVo rebates - given that there's a requirement that the box be subscribed for at least 30 days, you should not expect to see anything happen before that 30 days is up.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Ah, so even if I sent it within days of activating it they won't put it in the system until I have had service for 1 month?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I don't know about "putting it in the system". I sent in a rebate a week ago and haven't checked for the status. But you should not expect to see the money before a month.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh I know, I don't expect it for 8 weeks or so but I want to just make sure they enter it into the system. Delivery Confirmation shows it was delivered on 1/7/04 so was just hoping to see acknowledgement that they have it. I lost out on a $30 Best Buy and a $200 Dell rebate recently and want to make sure they acknoweledge it at least. I don't expect to get it really because rebates are a crap shoot (I work at a rebate center and so many people call that about a rebate we never received from them) but hopefully the Gods will shine some light down on me after the $200 Dell fiasco!


----------



## PeoriaSooner (Jan 22, 2004)

I had EXACTLY the same experience this last 60 days with the rebate center. I bought a brand new TiVo brand unit.

1. I call them because I get a postcard saying a degreed professional cannot seem to get the UPC into the envelope. I know I put it in there. It is not on the box anymore and not on my desk, which is perfectly clean.

2. I call to inquire about the postcard, get put on hold for 45 minutes, and am told that I did not include the UPC. I tell them I did. They tell me completely unsympathetically that they have to do 2 WEEKS WORTH OF RESEARCH TO FIND MY ENVELOPE. I have to CALL THEM back in 2 weeks. Great customer service there.

3. I call them back in two weeks. I am told they still have not found it and to CALL THEM IN 2 MORE WEEKS.

4. I call them back in 2 more weeks and they are unfamiliar with my case. I tell them I am about to prove to them I bought the unit by MAILING THEM THE ENTIRE BOX, POSTAGE DUE, FULL OF SAND.

5. Voila, problem solved. Or so I thought. They then tell me, "Mr. A, we will now process your rebate. We will be mailing it (GET THIS) in 2-3 weeks." We will see if I ever get it.

People, it is obvious what is going on here. It is like the old insurance company scam. Every time there is a claim, deny it initially. Hope people will eventually give up. Only pay up if they call a certain number of times (like 10) and then delay one more time until maybe they forget again. If they call back enough, or threaten legal action, finally give it to them. I bet 75% of the people out there forget about it before they actually get the $50. I know if I had been paying myself 7.50 per hour to collect my rebate, I would already have worked for more than $50 to get it.

Never again.


----------



## s25843 (Jan 22, 2004)

As far as the Delivery Confirmation on a letter. Instead of putting them in a regular envelope, put it in one of those padded envelopes. It will give you more protection, and allow you to get the DC on the package....


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

I had my UPC taped to the receipt. Got it no problem. No postcard. Just took a while.


----------



## vtbeth (Jan 26, 2004)

How long does it take to get the rebate? I waited more than 30 days after activating the lifetime subscription. I then pre-applied for the rebate online and immediately sent paperwork after the pre-approval. That was 3 weeks ago and the online status still says "submission not found". 

Is there a phone number I can call (people refer to it but haven't cited it) to see if my paperwork was received, or have I not given the rebate center enough time to enter this into the system? What is an acceptable wait time based on everyone's experience?


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JaysTeri _
> *We ordered our Tivo from Amazon and it was left by our front door in the rain. By the time we got home and found it, the box was soaked! (We were just glad it wasn't stolen!) After checking to make sure the unit was okay, we threw the wet box away.....never thinking about the fact that the UPC code was on the box! UGH!!
> *


Did you have any luck? I'm in sorta the same boat. I jumped on the refurb units they announced right after Christmas and bought 1 for me, and another as a gift for my sisters family. (Along with a 6 month gift subscription) After waiting the 30days of activation, I asked her to send me the UPC label or a copy of it so I can get the rebate. She said the box is long gone.
Is there nothing else I can do at this point. I can get the TSN easy enough, but I think i'm SOL as far as the rebate goes.

Gene


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

How long does it seem to be taking for them to get received mail-in submissions entered in the rebate status? I mailed mine 2-3 weeks ago, and my rebate status shows that I did the Internet pre-qual but doesn't show they received the receipt and UPC code. If I need to resend it, I only have a couple of days before the postmark deadline (2/28 or 3/2 depending on which part of the site you check.) 

Should I be patient? Or resubmitting? (Or e-mailing Stephen? But that's a last resort.) Have other people seen their status showing up right away or taking a while?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by coldtoes _
> *How long does it seem to be taking for them to get received mail-in submissions entered in the rebate status? *


 A long time. I mailed mine at Christmas and about 6 weeks later it showed up on the web site. I'm now "Awaiting check processing".


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

Thanks. I will be patient, then, and hope that if there's a problem after the postmark deadline that TiVo will help me out and not let the rebate center disqualify me!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just checked the status on the two I submitted and one of them is listed as having a "Non-Compliance Issue" then in the error section it says "Submission did not include a valid TiVo Series2 DVR UPC". I know for a fact that I sent the UPC with each one, so I don't know what the hell their talking about. The worst part is it says that I must resubmit by 04/11/2004, but then goes on to say that the NonCompliance Information has not yet been mailed. I have no idea which one of the two I submitted failed! So now I'm stuck waiting, hoping that I get their NonCompliance Information before the resubmission deadline. 

Dan


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

After waiting six weeks.

I recently called Tivo C/S and they gave me the number to the Tivo
Rebate Center. The Tivo Rebate Center gave me a fax number to
resend my rebate info. As of today Tivo Rebate Status Check now 
indicates that my rebate has moved to step 4 from step 1. 

I'd share the number but I don't have it here at work.:up:


----------



## Caris (Feb 27, 2004)

I sent mine in, in early January after pre-qualifying on the website. The website shows no submission still. I bought the unit directly from Tivo. Is there something I should do at this point, or just continue to wait? 

Ick, I love Tivo and even bought my parents one for Christmas, letting them apply for the rebate themselves to help pay for the lifetime subscription. I hope they get theirs without any problems. I wish Tivo would be a little better about these rebates, definately could leave a bad impression on me and my parents! 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Caris, Dan and RTstratSpring, sorry to hear about these issues. Please try calling the rebate center -- http://www.web-rebates.com/tivo/ shows the number for the TiVo Rebate Center is 800-352-1075. Please let me know if they don't resolve your situation.

Best regards,
Stephen

P.S. A helpful URL is http://www.tivo.com/rebate/


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks TivoOpsMgr!


Caris, I echo TivoOpsMgr suggestion. I called the Rebate Center and they
gave me fax number to resubmit my information. I did that on Tuesday
of this week and today my rebate status has now moved to stage
4. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well... progress on my rebate... somewhat. I submitted my information for the winter 2003 rebate on 1/24/04, and mailed it the same day. 

Previously, when I tried looking up my information, I got 'submission not found!' Now, I get that they've received my rebate via the internet (wow.... a month to transmit a rebate through the internet. And I thought the internet was typically instantaneous) but that they haven't received the mailed rebate yet (even though I mailed it a month ago.)

The part I'm worried about - with the Winter 2003 rebate, they allowed a "clear copy of" the UPC, and as the rebate was for a gift, that's what I did... I'm concerned with as lousy as the rebate fulfilment house seems to be, they'll either suddenly decide they want the original, or that my UPC is not clear enough, or they'll just conveniently lose my mailed submission.

Oh - and this is the best part... searching by name, address, and zip code gives me a page with a "tracking ID" number... indicating that they have at least some record of the submission. Entering this "tracking ID" number in gives me the "submission not found!" error. Love the programming on the website, folks.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

I called the rebate center today to check on my submission of 12/23/2003 that is still listed as 'NOT FOUND'.

I was told to call back in 2 weeks because 'that was the heaviest time for rebate submissions'

Fortunately, I have originals and copies of all the paperwork, so I can resubmit if it gets to that.

-Roll


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

> _Originally posted by LoadStar _
> *The part I'm worried about - with the Winter 2003 rebate, they allowed a "clear copy of" the UPC, and as the rebate was for a gift, that's what I did...*


I submitted a copy of the UPC, from the exact same copy machine, for both the rebates I submitted. One was accepted, the other was not. My guess is that the retard who opened the rejected envelope, opened it, looked for an actual cut out UPC, didn't see it, and discounted it as missing without even looking at the copies or the terms of the rebate. 

Dan


----------



## loopey (Feb 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dan203 _
> *I just checked the status on the two I submitted and one of them is listed as having a "Non-Compliance Issue" then in the error section it says "Submission did not include a valid TiVo Series2 DVR UPC". I know for a fact that I sent the UPC with each one, so I don't know what the hell their talking about. The worst part is it says that I must resubmit by 04/11/2004, but then goes on to say that the NonCompliance Information has not yet been mailed. I have no idea which one of the two I submitted failed! So now I'm stuck waiting, hoping that I get their NonCompliance Information before the resubmission deadline. *


Haha. Dan emails me the same thing he posted and says I hope I get it before the deadline, it's only a few weeks away. I'm like what do you mean you have over a month. The light bulb came on and he realized it didn't say 3/11 it said 4/11. Funny story to poke fun of a moderator .


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

I ended up calling about my rebate status as I remembered there was a cut-off/post-marked date of 03/02/2004 for the submission. Glad I did as they had no record of my original submission and they gave me a fax number.


----------



## Beachbum55 (Jan 1, 2004)

Who hoo!! My rebate submission is at Defcon 5 today. Let's see, at this rate I'll have my check in another month! This is the toughest $50 you'll ever earn. I'm like a bulldog with these rebates, and am always prepared for the "we did not received your UPC code" two step.

Suggestion: I decided to keep my Pioneer 810H box intact in case I need to send it back for service, so I place the box on a flatbed scanner and scanned the UPD code and serial number, and then submitted a copy.

Hang in there, and remember...this is $50 US American you're fighting for!


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

I am at step 4!!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Woo-hoo! Step 3! (Apparently US Postal Service is quicker than the internet! )


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LoadStar _
> *Previously, when I tried looking up my information, I got 'submission not found!' Now, I get that they've received my rebate via the internet (wow.... a month to transmit a rebate through the internet. And I thought the internet was typically instantaneous) but that they haven't received the mailed rebate yet (even though I mailed it a month ago.)*


 My experience was similar (although it hasn't been quite a month since I mailed my rebate, so that part hasn't shown up yet). It looked to me like they'd changed the rebate tracking page to give you more information than was there previously - I didn't think there were as many options for searching for your status when I first started looking. So I assumed (although perhaps overly optimistically) that if they'd had this system in place earlier the Internet component would have shown up faster. But who knows?


----------



## Caris (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for the response! I checked the link again today, and found out that I am all cleared through step 5!

Thanks TivoOpsmgr 

Cari


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

For anyone who's wondering, I just spoke to the rebate center and they said it takes about 6 weeks for your mailed submission to show up as received in your status. They also assured me that if my submission had been lost in the mail, they would send me notification (I prequalified on the Internet) and I could re-submit everything (I kept copies.) So you don't have to worry about a resubmission missing the postmark deadline if you've done the other parts.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK I called the rebate center and they were surprisingy helpful. They simply verified that my TSN was valid and active for more then 30 days, then authorized the rebate. 

Dan

P.S. I was only on hold for about 3 minutes


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, my rebate has taken a pitstop at "Required Service Period," step 4. Hmm... lets see here... I activated in December... sent in the rebate in January... it's now March... I think it's been in service long enough.

I tried calling, and unlike Dan's experience, I sat on hold for over an hour before giving up. I'll try again when I'm more bored.


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

I feel your pain Loadstar. 

My rebate has also been log jammed at stage 4
after making the purchase in December and mailing off all
the required info in January and then having to resend it again
in February.

I called last week and was told it would take 
another 6 weeks to receive my check. 

This Rebate is quickly becoming a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 31, 2003)

Long rant...
I just got a post card yesterday saying my rebate was declined because...I didn't activate my TiVo service! So, I call the 800# to ask them what did they think my $13/month was paying for...TiVo Pony's lunch maybe? After 46 minutes on hold someone answered but spoke very quietly. I said "hello?", they then said "nevermind" and HUNG UP. AGHHHHH.
I then realize I have become a TiVo fanatic. The phone rings, in my silly little way of wishfull thinking I dream that it might be the rebate center calling me back. Whoknows, maybe they had caller ID or something. So I want them to know I'm annoyed. I answer the phone with an extremely bitc*y "hello". Of course, its not the rebate center, but my very nice nextdoor neighbor wanting to talk to my husband. I hand him the phone and he appologizes for me, stating "She was just hung up on by the TiVo people after being on hold for a really long time" I yell at my husband "It wasn't THE TIVO PEOPLE! It was a stupid rebate center" I didn't want my neighbor to think _anything_ bad about TiVo. That made me laugh, and put me in a better mood.
So when the husband was off the phone I tried the #800 again. this time only 43 minutes on hold. They had some problem looking up my service #. But then they verified that no, I hadn't been buying TiVoPony lunch, so they would send me my $50..... in 4 to 6 weeks!
-M

the check is in the mail, my a**


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

Good luck Melissa,

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the next 4-6 weeks as well.

I love Tivo but the folks at the rebate center make it hard


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah they received my rebate submission on 1/8/2004 and I am still on step 4. That's 8 weeks. It should go out soon you would think.


----------



## russkle (Sep 25, 2003)

I recieved both of my reject postcards today for not "not activating" my service. Bah! At $26 a month I find this rediculous. Also, who has time to wait an hour on the phone. They should pay me for my time as well. I will try to call tomorrow.... I just feel like I'm going to get the run around. Wish me luck!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well.. I had time at work, so I sat on hold and finally got through to someone. They looked my information up, and told me it would be another 4+ weeks, and made sure to point out that the rebate says that it would be processed in 8-10 weeks. 

I complained that I had submitted my information in January. The operator then looked up the date that they had received the rebate, and said "Well, we're moving into the 8th week." I kept waiting for her to do the mental math that 8 plus 4 equals 12 weeks, not 10 weeks... but she didn't quite get there, and I had to get back to work, so I ended the conversation.

Good parts - she didn't seem to imply that there was a problem with the rebate. Bad part - there's still another 4+ weeks for them to find a problem, and in any case, I still have to wait at least that long.

(Oh - and I've already heard back from Intuit on the 3 rebates I submitted less than a month ago - they've been processed and authorized for direct deposit into my account. TiVo, here's a hint - go with Parago next time. They rock.)


----------



## Melissa (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya LoadStar! 
-M


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

I am at step 5 - CHECK APPROVED! Woot!


----------



## kitsap (Oct 20, 2002)

Hmmm, since they received my submission on Jan 8, too, perhaps I'll soon "transition" to Step 5 ...


----------



## CT Dub (Mar 16, 2004)

Just one more message lamenting the service quality from "Global Fulfillment Services" or whomever it is Tivo has contracted to handle their rebates.

My rebate is at 8 weeks and counting. Haven't heard anything from them. Tried to use the website and it says it can't find my information. Tried calling them on the phone, and have waited on hold between 10 and 30 minutes on three separate occasions. I don't have time to sit on hold that long to talk to a real person.

I did get much quicker service when I called Tivo directly, but their rep couldn't help me (he said he was using the same website I was).

Since Tivo is using rebates as an integral part of their pricing strategy, they really should be using a company that treats their customers better. Right now it seems they've gone cheap.

I've got copies of everything, and I'm sure my rebate will show up eventually. It's just frustrating to deal with a company where nothing seems to work.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 31, 2003)

it took 13 weeks, but I've got my $50.
-M


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Rebates suck. I find it much better for my stress level to forget all about them once I send them in. No keeping tabs, nothing.

Then if it comes, it's like free money. Woo Hoo!

I got mine, no idea how long it took.


----------



## heartpumpsdust (Mar 20, 2004)

It takes 4-6 weeks to be in the system from when you mail the rebate in.

If nothing shows after that time at the online status page : 

Tivo Customer Service
Attn: Resubmit Dept.
PO Box 42930
Mesa, Az 85274-2930



Submit: Copy of Reciept, UPC ( if you made a copy of that) Tivo Service # and rebate form.

Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## SEL (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan203 _
> *I submitted a copy of the UPC, from the exact same copy machine, for both the rebates I submitted. One was accepted, the other was not. My guess is that the retard who opened the rejected envelope, opened it, looked for an actual cut out UPC, didn't see it, and discounted it as missing without even looking at the copies or the terms of the rebate.
> 
> Dan *


I think you're right on - I had the exact same problem. Too bad TiVo is associating itself with such a sloppy service center.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

*bump*

Edit: post deleted. I emailed Stephen at TiVo, and I'll wait to hear what he has to say before reposting my vent.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LoadStar _
> **bump*
> 
> Edit: post deleted. I emailed Stephen at TiVo, and I'll wait to hear what he has to say before reposting my vent. *


 I'm dying to know what happened!!
-M


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well... nothing yet. 

In short, I spent 90 (yes, 90! 1.5 hours!) listening to the rebate center's easy listening jazz music on hold... then they told me that nothing appeared to be wrong with my rebate. Yet, even though we're at week 10, and there was nothing wrong with the submission, they said it would be another 4 weeks before they got around to processing a check because - and I quote - "we're a little busy."

I emailed TiVoSvcMgr to have him look into the issue. We'll see what happens.


----------



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

I just had a 40 minute hold to inquire about my rebate mailed at the end of Jan/beginning of Feb. By my calculations, that's six weeks. The representative could not even tell me if it had been received, let alone begun processing.  His helpful suggestion was that I try back the second week of April (3 weeks from now). By then, he said, they should at least know if they have received it. This company is not representing TiVo well.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Just to give you an idea of their timing on my rebate:
I mailed it just before Christmas.
They officially received it 1/12/04
They mailed the check 3/22/04 (yesterday).

So that's 13 weeks from my original mailing. That's with no problems and no contact with them. YMMV


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

I've been stuck on stage 4 for the last 3 weeks. My original submission
was mailed to the Tivo Rebate Center the 1st week in January. They 
said they never received it. I then faxed the information which at 
least got me to stage 4. My service subscription shouldn't be the problem
since I've had that well over 30 days. 

Tivo really needs to take a proactive approach to improving 
their rebate processing. They need to have the person who
debits my credit card each month to handle rebate fullfillment!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drjlb _
> *I just had a 40 minute hold to inquire about my rebate mailed at the end of Jan/beginning of Feb. By my calculations, that's six weeks. The representative could not even tell me if it had been received, let alone begun processing.  His helpful suggestion was that I try back the second week of April (3 weeks from now). By then, he said, they should at least know if they have received it. This company is not representing TiVo well. *


I sent it in on Jan 22. From Jan 22 to Mar 25 is 9 weeks, so I guess we're still at week 9. Week 10 starts on the 25th.

I am sensing that the 3-4 weeks is a default answer from the phone operators... it seems a lot of people are getting the same response.

My reason for calling was the same as RTstratSpring - I bought a lifetime subscription.... it shouldn't be more than a quicky check to see "yup, lifetime subscription, proceed to step 5." It should not take 3, 4, 5+ weeks to verify subscription status.


----------



## SEL (Mar 18, 2004)

Ten weeks after submitting my rebate I got the "submission did not include a valid TiVo Series2 DVR UPC" postcard. Since the message is a little ambiguous I called the rebate service center (about a 15 minute wait) and asked if the postcard message meant that no UPC was submitted, or that the submitted UPC was not valid. I was told it was the former, but the agent then immediately said he would go ahead and "honor" the rebate. My check should arrive now in another four weeks.

I have a Toshiba DVR/DVD so I was wondering if the rebate center was rejecting those UPCs. More likely, though, I suspect they have been rejecting photocopied UPCs, even though as we all know the rebate clearly states that a copy can be sent.

Since the agent didn't require me to resend the UPC it looks like they are aware of a problem in how they have been processing these rebates, although they are not directly acknowledging it.

Looks like they are making some improvement in telephone response time and customer service.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

i sent mine in on 1/14 and it has been stuck on check is being processed for a few weeks now, what a joke. I am still waiting


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by davezatz _
> *well i was sitting on the fence regarding the 40 hr TiVo or the 40 hr ReplayTV... both have pros and cons in terms of technology/features/interface (and i've owned both at various times), but my deciding factor is price after reading this thread
> 
> replay is selling thier model for about 120 (online discounts, no paper rebate crap) vs the tivo for 200 and MAYBE a 50 buck rebate if i expend time and energy to submit and perhaps more time and energy to followup if/when there are delays or mistakes made
> ...


Well... I know this isn't exactly an unbiased opinion, since this IS a TiVo board... but even with the chaos surrounding the rebate, I still say that the TiVo is a preferred choice over Replay. I have had both, and the Replay ended up going back after 2 weeks because I was so dissatisfied with the product. And yes, I still say this even after getting burned by the rebate, and after having had problems getting the unit in the first place.

The unit that the rebate is for was actually given as a gift to my parents. My parents are the least technical people around - they're the typical "Twelve O'Clock Flashers" that have the VCR flashing 12:00 all the time because they can't set it. They are currently using TiVo heavily - they actually complained over lunch that something glitched on their setup and they couldn't use the TiVo for a minute or two while they figured out what they did!

I should also point out that refurbished TiVos are available for $99 after rebate ($149 before the rebate). These refurbished TiVos are available at http://www.tivo.com/2.0.1.asp .

None of this forgives the shoddy job the fulfillment house is doing... but to their credit, the guys at TiVo are giving 110% to make up for the problems.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Funny,

I had put the rebate on the back-burner in my mind a I read this thread back in December and knew it was just going to take a while. 

I mailed in everything around the 1st of the year and forgot about it until I saw this thread again. I thought uh-oh it's been almost 3 months and nothing......so I went and checked the rebate submission site and it says my check was mailed on 3/22 Yay! With any luck I'll get it by the end of the week!

Edited to add: Yep I got it in the mail today, whoohoo!!


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

Mine was mailed on the 22nd also!!!


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

I got the check in the mail today!!!


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine has been on step 1 for the longest time, now the site can't find my submission.
Time to try the phone!


----------



## rogrrr (Jan 17, 2004)

I, too, recently rec'd a cheque- on the 25th or 26th. Took about 3&1/2 to 4 months. The rebate from Good Guys (for 3 months service) only took about 6 weeks, however. Such is the nature of rebates. Gateway took about 6 months to send us $100. 

Moral of the story: Skweeky wheel gets da grease. But don't squeeks to loud. Just be persistent...if you have the time, that is...


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gene S _
> *Mine has been on step 1 for the longest time, now the site can't find my submission.
> Time to try the phone!  *


 Exact same problem here. I will call the rebate center tomorrow.

Bummer. But I probably deserve it. Believe it or not, this is the first time I've had a problem with a rebate (except for the $40 of Netgear UPC codes I accidentally threw out last year.  My bad.)


----------



## afeldspar (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi, I also got the little postcard in the mail. Mine claimed "the receipt/packing slip submitted did not show the purchase of valid Tivo Series2 DVR." This is not the case. I waited on hold and was eventually told to resend the receipt. When I asked what difference this would make, "Jeff" told me they would look at it again. When I asked what would happen if they again found it invalid, he told me he didn't know. Great help.

What is this rebate submission site I have read about here? I can't seem to find it. 

Thank you,
Afeldspar


----------



## russkle (Sep 25, 2003)

FYI, we called last week and got this resolved. Seems odd to have to go through this, but I guess things happen.



> _Originally posted by russkle _
> *I recieved both of my reject postcards today for not "not activating" my service. Bah! At $26 a month I find this rediculous. Also, who has time to wait an hour on the phone. They should pay me for my time as well. I will try to call tomorrow.... I just feel like I'm going to get the run around. Wish me luck!  *


----------



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

After 8 weeks, I'm now all of the way to step 2. I'm sure they'll find something wrong with my submission though.


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

Well, after being on Step 1 forever and then depressingly changing to "Submission Not Found," my submission has apparently reappeared and now I'm on Step 3! Woohoo! That's a relief; now I don't have to wait on hold with the rebate center.

I'm expecting my check by Thanksgiving!


----------



## Nature Boy (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm on step two.:down:


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Sent in two (the max for one house apparently) of the most recent rebates. The second one I sent about a week later went to step four pretty quick. Finally the first one just got there, apparently--now on #3. Thought I was going to have to call them.

Still crossing fingers. That $100 may well go toward the Pioneer 810 DVD-R unit if I sell this newest (refurbd/upgraded) 158 hour lifetimed standalone S2 unit. Wanna buy it?


----------



## jonblaze (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm still waiting on step 4 for the Winter 03/04 rebate. I sent it in toward the end of February, so I expected some delay, but this is getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

Wow! Nearly six months after I bought my TiVo, my check has been approved! Can we take bets on how long it will take to go from "approved" to "mailed"? I'm thinking I might even have my check by Labor Day!

This is a truly ridiculous process.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

I'm in step four on my two rebates I submitted a week or so apart in April 2004. 

I think step four is just an excuse for them to add another 30 days to the wait.

I would LOVE it if TiVo just did away with the whole rebate idiocy. Maybe it buys them something fiscally, to be able to report it that way rather than less revenue or something. But it truly and horribly sucks this way.

You listening TiVoOpsMgr? Your rebate process sucks. Sucks like a Dyson.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ThreeSoFar _
> *I would LOVE it if TiVo just did away with the whole rebate idiocy. Maybe it buys them something fiscally, to be able to report it that way rather than less revenue or something. But it truly and horribly sucks this way.*


 What do you want them to do?

They already don't make the majority of the models out there (eg, Pioneer, Toshiba, Humax). They have no control over the sales price of any of these non-TiVo models, but they offer the rebates if you sign up for service.

This way they get to advertise $50 off the initial price, even though it is really in effect $50 off the service fees (monthly or lifetime). According to TiVo, the major obstacle to a TiVo purchase is the original price. With the rebates, a lower initial price gets advertised. That's much more attractive to advertise than $50 off of your service fees (which doesn't get you your money much sooner - still takes 4 months to get all the $50 back).


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

OK. Fine. Good explanation of why it's beneficial to them.

Why does it have to be so freakin painful for us? Come on, some people are pushing 3-4 months or more, and that's just ridiculous. It's likely the fault of the company they contracted to handle the rebates for them, but TiVo picked them.


----------



## cptodd (Jun 30, 2002)

Ok so it is 6 months and I am still waiting for my rebate. I mailed it in in January and they approved it and apparently mailed it out. It apparently came back to them because of a wrong address but I had to call to find out what was going on (my e-mail address and phone number are on the rebate form). Now mind you, I import all rebates into Corel Draw (a vector drawing program) and type up the rebate and then print it out (just so that there is no mistake). They must have transcribed incorrectly and thus sent my check to the wrong address. I called about a month ago and found all of this out. I corrected the problem on the phone and I still don't have a rebate check???


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Unless they offer an instant rebate at the time
of purchase I DO NOT do mail in rebates anymore.

I got burnt twice once by McAfee and another
by CTX. The sad thing is I ONLY purchased
the products because of the rebates and got
jerked around and faxed and faxed and called
and called until I just gave up.


Rich


----------



## coldtoes (May 29, 2002)

Hey! I got my check! 

It's void if I don't cash it in 90 days. Shouldn't I get as long to cash it as it took them to write it?


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Hey! The two I bought in April now both are listed as "check approved"!

Woohoo!


----------



## wallace (Jun 19, 2002)

I sent in my rebate information well over 3 weeks ago or more and they still list my online as still waiting for the letter. I did the internet form before sending in to supposedly speed up this process, but what good is it if they never admit they received what I sent in.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Three weeks? That's nothing. They do less in three weeks than most people do before 9am....


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Ouch Patrick!

Folks, we're working with our vendor to speed things up as much as possible. One issue is that since we do require your unit to be activated for at least thirty days before we can issue the rebate, that can slow things done a little bit. Thanks for your patience.

We have found that the vast vast majority of rebate checks are issued within the timeframe we list in the terms and conditions.

Check out http://www.tivo.com/rebate for details (click on Past Rebates if you purchased your DVR before June 1).

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## firstwitness2000 (Jun 22, 2004)

--read this thread and immediately decided to return my toshiba unit back to BestBuy. I mean, it clearly states in the rebate that only a 30 day subscription is required, but if one signs up and the rebate is not processed for 60 or 90 days, then one must stick with tivo plus for that length of time or risk the rebate being denied.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TiVoOpsMgr _
> *One issue is that since we do require your unit to be activated for at least thirty days before we can issue the rebate, that can slow things done a little bit. Thanks for your patience.
> *


 That may be true, Stephen, but I know my 30 day subscription had come and gone before my rebate even entered the "required service period" stage. Then it sat in that stage a good while. Not 30 days, at least, but it should have immediately jumped that stage entirely.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ThreeSoFar _
> *Three weeks? That's nothing. They do less in three weeks than most people do before 9am.... *


 I just realized this might have been misunderstood--I meant the rebate company.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Heh - after getting through the rebate mess with TiVoOpsMgr's help, I went and purchased a ATI Radeon video card that had a rebate associated with it.

Sure enough, the rebate house was the same one that TiVo used, "Global Fulfillment Services, Inc." And sure enough... bought the card March 17... they say they got the rebate April 20. It's now June 25, and they show a status of "Step 2 of 4: Processing." *sigh* And unfortunately, there's no on like TiVoOpsMgr at ATI that can help me out of this one. 

Let this be a lesson to any of you: if the product has a rebate attached, and the website is "http://www.web-rebates.com/insert-product-here" or the website reads "Global Fulfillment Services" - stay FAR AWAY.

Thankfully, as TiVoOpsMgr pointed out to me (*duh*) they no longer work with GFS, so buy another TiVo to reward them for their excellent customer service.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

LoadStar, thanks for the comment. Go to http://www.tivo.com/rebate/ and check out the pre-qualification site we are using for the current rebate...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh, bless you, TiVoOpsMgr! Excuse me while I go and edit my comment above!


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Both my April timeframe rebates went from check approved to check mailed within a week. Woohoo!

So are prices on the Pioneer 810H going to drop any further? Or should I just get it now?

edit: woohoo! They came today!


----------



## netposer (Jul 23, 2004)

After reading all this how in the world does TiVo come to the conclusion that an instant rebate (assuming you buy directly from TiVo) is a bad idea?

I say let all the retailers give an instant rebate and have them take up the rebate process with TiVo.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

It's bad (for TiVo) because everyone would get the rebate. A large number of mail-in rebates, even for $50+, go unclaimed.


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Add me to list of people having rebate problems. I have 2 currently listed on TiVorebates.com

One is my Toshiba, which has been approved but not mailed. The second is for a refurb TiVo I bought for my parents. It was activated and I sent copies of everything, but it was denied and the rep couldn't tell me why. I emailed TiVoOpsMgr but haven't heard back yet. 

I hope he's able to help me.


----------



## bomberjim (Aug 30, 2003)

Just to add to the list, yesterday I noticed online that my rebate for a 40 hr refurb had been denied. 

I called, and they told me that I didn't have a valid receipt. When I informed them that the receipt was from TiVo themselves (you know, the company that offers the rebate), I was placed on hold and then told that they would approve the rebate. Sure enough, ten minutes later, the web site no longer showed "denied" status. I assume I'm still in step 2 because I haven't quite got 30 days on my subscription yet.

Jim L


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I had to submit my forms THREE times before it finally 'took' and they admited to having recieved my packet of information. Here's the numbers;

Rebate Special Services
Fax Number: (800) 886-8370
Please allow 24-48 hours to process your fax.

If you have an access to a scanner, you may also send us the scanned
copies of the rebate submission by e-mail as .pdf or .jpg attachments
for a faster assistance. [email protected]


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmm. I called again and they told me this was a duplicate TSN. They had me fax the copy of the UPC label to them, and it now shows pending again. Possibly some good news?


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Still no luck. I started a separate post hoping maybe it would get some attention.


----------



## uTivo (Jun 10, 2001)

Just checked and saw I was denied due to "Invalid purchase date". It seems they think I applied for the $100 rebate, but I applied for the $50 refurb rebate (6/1/04 - 8/10/04). My pre-qualify print out page clearly shows that I'm correct. For example, the Promotion on my print out is 04-71544, but the status page shows 04-79534. The irony here is that they generate a bar code on your pre qual sheet & they still get it wrong! I'm going to call them next week..

I would hate to be the one who reads their quality reports


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

I notified Stephen of this very issue also. At the time, he said that mine was the only case they had heard about. Since then, I have seen several posts from people who, after very carefully clicking on the correct rebate program and receiving a printout that indicates the same, found their rebate had been placed into the wrong program.

How long ago did you submit yours? I'm curious if the system is still broken.


----------



## uTivo (Jun 10, 2001)

I was able to contact the Rebate Ctr. today. According to their records, it was postmarked on Aug 23rd. The rep said she would internally resubmit the rebate using the correct promotion code & add "detailed notes". She offered no explanation as to why it was misrouted to the wrong code. My bet is that this is not the end of the story.

Update: The Rebate Status page has the new submission posted with a new Tracking ID. The current state is "Step 2 - Pending Approval". The offer number is now correct, but the Retailer is listed as "AUDIO KING". Maybe this is the default value, but I purchased directly from Tivo.


----------



## mattman (Jun 25, 2002)

I have found that when issuing new tracking ID's they don't seem to transfer information over. My own case was that they apparently failed to transfer over the service number and then DQ'd the rebate for lack of a service number. The rebate house seems to have some pretty severe tracking issues.

Matt


----------



## minhi (May 22, 2004)

is anyone having problems with the previous rebate that ended in June? I think it was called the Spring Break rebate, it was for $50. It looks like Parago (who is managing the rebates now) did not manage that rebate. So I don't know who to call for help. I'm getting the same problems with Duplicate TSN, even though it was pre-qualified on the web. Any suggestions on which number to call/email for help?


----------



## YamahaR1 (Aug 24, 2004)

Add me to the "denied" list. I bought a new (not refurbished) Toshiba SD-H400 in an unopened box from Best Buy. I carefully filled out the rebate form, sent all the required documents, including the ORIGINAL barcode (I kept a copy), and submitted it. Today the web site shows my rebate is DENIED and claims the UPC code was not submitted, which is definitely false.

I tried to call and speak with someone, but first the phone sysystem hung up on me when I said I had submitted less than six weeks ago, so I called again and pressed the other button. It asked for my tracking number, and when I entered the number from the rebate processor's own website it said there was no such tracking number and hung up on me again.

How do I get a live person? I'm going to e-mail TivoOpsMgr and hope he can help. 

UPDATE: I was finally able to reach a live human, and he was very helpful. Everything appears to be straightened out now.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

I had the same problem. Submitted the prequal for the $50 rebate and was declined for the $100 rebate. Here's the E-mail I sent to parago's CS


"You declined my rebate submission for missing dates. It also indicates that I "applied" for the $100 rebate when I clearly "applied" for the $50 rebate. Also, I included the E-mail I received from TiVo (which I still have) which says it is my receipt and which is dated. Quit jerkin' around and get it right."


----------



## bkeyport (Aug 15, 2003)

I applied for the $50 rebate, and the system applied that application to both rebates. Now, I've got a legit $100 rebate in limbo, and a legit $50 rebate in limbo, and assumably the system screwed up $100 rebate declined. 

Tivo better get this straightened out, or I'm making a few phone calls to fraud control people.


----------



## djw (Jan 20, 2003)

Problem with $50 Rebate

Just wanted to share my experiences as well. After reading this thread, I was wondering what happend to my $50 rebate as well (it's been about 90 days). So I searched online and found the status "missing purchase date".

I purchased a factory renewed Series 2 a couple months ago. This was eligible for the $50 rebate offer. I sent in all the required paperwork, including the order confirmation as well as the UPC code from the box.

I saved copies of the form and upc. I forwarded copies of my cc purchase, but store.tivo.com appears to be broken (track order is dead) so I can't get another invoice copy.

I never received a postcard or anything stating my rebate was denied.

Anyone else had a similar problem with bogus rejections?


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

I got a prompt response from Parago with the following, so I now have to dig out the stuff I sent them that they screwed up to prove they screwed up so they can give me the $ I'm entitled to. I wonder if they get a % of the rejected rebate amounts like lawyers do? :

Thank you for your rebate inquiry. We have processed your rebate in a
promotion with a reward of $100.00 with the purchase of a TiVo DVR,
but you have indicated that you submitted information for a
different promotion. If you have a copy of your original submission
with the different promotion in it, please mail it, along with the
Rebate ID above and your complete mailing address, to:

Rebate Special Services
PO Box 028516
Miami FL 33102-8516

We will then research the situation, updating the promotion in our
system, and issuing a new rebate as warranted.

If there is anything else we can do to assist you, please contact us
at [email protected]. We are always happy to help. You can also
register your rebate online and track its status at
www.RebatesHQ.com.

Magno
Promotions Customer Service


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

...and the beat goes on.


----------



## Blonde (Jun 13, 2002)

Where can I find information on the $50 credit on my card type rebates? I'm guessing TiVorebates.com has nothing to do with them. I bought and activated 2 of the exact same TiVos the same day, and activated them on the same account with the same credit card on the same phone call, and I've recieved one $50 credit but not the other. Weird?


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

I still have not received my rebate after 2 1/2 months. Geez. I sent an email and got one back stating:



> Thank you for your patience during the processing of your rebate. As you know, your submission has been received and validated, and it is still in the final stages of processing. The process was delayed and it still has not been issued.
> 
> We apologize for the delay and assure you that you will receive your rebate shortly. Note that the check is remitted in the form of a postcard and will not arrive in an envelope.
> 
> ...


That was over 10 days ago, and the status has not changed in the past month! After the problem I had with the other rebate on my refurb, I'm becoming increasingly annoyed with these rebates!


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blonde _
> *Where can I find information on the $50 credit on my card type rebates? I'm guessing TiVorebates.com has nothing to do with them. I bought and activated 2 of the exact same TiVos the same day, and activated them on the same account with the same credit card on the same phone call, and I've recieved one $50 credit but not the other. Weird? *


The rebate that was credited straight to credit cards was exclusively for TiVo Basic users who upgraded to TiVo Plus (either buying Lifetime or some minimum length of monthly subscription). I think the offer showed up as a message on units that had been active without Plus for a while (ie, not people who immediately upgraded and submitted the regular rebate form). I would guess this rebate was administered by TiVo itself, but I don't know that for a fact.


----------



## drsalomon (Feb 11, 2006)

My 100$ rebate cleared at tivorebates but then it never arrived in the mail. I got an email from the tivo rebate customer support and they claimed it was cleared 1/31/06. Anyone else had this problem? I never got my check. Obviously I did not cash the check because I never received it.


----------



## jvandecar (Feb 10, 2006)

I purchased a Toshiba SD-H400 after extensive research on it. It was purchased at Best Buy sometime near Mar 28, 2004 as that's the first date on the bill I received for service. I was eligible for both the $50.00 and $100.00 rebates. I received my $100.00 rebate, but not my $50.00. I called the number provided, and said they had no record of me receiving the $100.00 or the $50.00 and that there was nothing they could do, as the rebate offer was over. Guess I was lucky just to get the $100.00.

James


----------



## CarlosinCa2238 (Jul 7, 2006)

I bought my Tivo last fall, installed it, and bought the lifetime service all with days of each other. When I didn't get the promised rebate within three months, I called the support center and got the "We'll research and get back to you" standard response. Still no response four months later so I checked in the Tivo Rebate Center online site to find out that Tivo denied my claim because, in their words, "Your TiVo or TiVo Plus service was not activated within the required dates for this promotion."

Has anyone else had this problem? Not sure how I could have activated any faster. Have sent a note to the Operations Manager for this service area (or, at least, the guy, named Stephen, who had that job in 2003).

The money isn't that big a deal and it's not why I bought the system but I hate to start a relationship with a company with the feeling that I'm getting ripped off.

Thanks, CarlosinCalifornia


----------

